# WTB: Kahr E9 grips



## Shadetree (Dec 8, 2010)

Looking for a set of Kahr E9 grips - will buy, trade or whatever. Do you have a set in your parts drawer? The E9 grips are nylon and are like the ones on the MK9.


----------

